# CX Race Photos



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Instead of clogging up the race report threads with my photos I'm going to start a dedicated thread. _Please feel free to contribute yourself_ with whatever shots you've taken that you like. I'm personally going to go lay off the text for the most part and stick to some of my better race photographs from this season.

- Mike

2008-09-13 @ We Need More Cowbell (full set: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157607271664892/)



























2008-09-21 @ Valley Park (full set: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157607424106299/)



























2008-09-28 @ SRCC Guelph Cross (full set: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157607565788489/)



























2008-10-05 @ ZM Oktoberfest Cross (full set: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157607768477570/)


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Add some of yours!


----------



## mcgyver29er (Mar 12, 2007)

Great Job Mike!
I especially like the battle of the SS's in the trees. A great experience.

Still in the process of getting my pics of Guelph off the card. Hopefully post em by the weekend.

I hope to be in TO for the Turkey CX this sunday. My ride will be in the M3's so I should be there early.

Keep the rubber side down! And the pedals crankin'!


----------



## BlazeRippington (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice pics. What model camera?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that 4th shot reminds me of the opening scene from raiders of the lost ark, where you see indiana jones running, and then all those mf'ers chasing him


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice pics! Where was this at? Looks like a great course.


----------



## coachjon (Feb 6, 2008)

awesome pics! here are my personal favorites from this season so far...


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

BlazeRippington said:


> Nice pics. What model camera?


Thanks for the compliment! I use a Canon 20D with a 24-70 zoom lens. I retouch all my photos to varying extents before they go online so what you're seeing isn't how it looked when it came off the camera.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Kram said:


> Nice pics! Where was this at? Looks like a great course.


Hehe, that'd be one amazing course. These photos are from the whole season so far.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

@coachjon, 

I love your shot of the guy leaping over the ditch and the other dude on the klunker. Did anyone try to bunny hop the ditch?


----------



## lithuania (Dec 22, 2007)

mcgyver29er said:


> Great Job Mike!
> I especially like the battle of the SS's in the trees.


this is a such a great photo


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Very nice pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcoplea (Feb 25, 2008)

A few good ones from AZ...


----------



## ewwhite (Sep 4, 2004)

Highlights from Chicagoland's ChiCrossCup.

Jackson Park - 9/21/2008
Full set at: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewwhite/sets/72157607424867141/










Fixed gear is definitely possible in the Pro 1/2/3's...

















Our spectators keep it real...


















And hmm...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

After I posted that I realized it was probably several races. Still, nice courses...


----------



## coachjon (Feb 6, 2008)

eyefloater said:


> @coachjon,
> 
> I love your shot of the guy leaping over the ditch and the other dude on the klunker. Did anyone try to bunny hop the ditch?


not that i saw  i am pretty sure they would have been OWNED by the mud. it was pretty wide, i just ran through it each time (but I am not a little guy  )


----------



## lithuania (Dec 22, 2007)

ewwhite said:


> Fixed gear is definitely possible in the Pro 1/2/3's...


I love these two pictures. The first one is just great and the second one I always love seeing bike chains in weird states like that.


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

A few pics from Hermann, Mo race


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Camp Harlow Cyclocross Eugene OR*

Going over barriers.
Bike: Redline Conquest Pro. Sram Force.


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

SW Ohio 3 Day UCI Weekend. These are all from the day two race.


----------



## mzi (Jun 6, 2008)

jpelaston said:


> SW Ohio 3 Day UCI Weekend. These are all from the day two race.


I was looking for the tripping guys bike and couldn't find it. That a nice wipe, throwing your bike in the air and plough your face in the sand.

But.. where's the mud? Where's the rain? The snow? :confused5:


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Hawthorn Woods, IL 10/12/08. - TF


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

mzi said:


> I was looking for the tripping guys bike and couldn't find it. That a nice wipe, throwing your bike in the air and plough your face in the sand.
> 
> But.. where's the mud? Where's the rain? The snow? :confused5:


Even better is that he wasn't tripping. He was riding and went OTB. I got that shot by total luck. I was taking the shot of the Biowheels rider because they are a local team, and after going through my shots I found it.

I wish we had mud. I think we have had a total of about an inch of rain since July. It did rain a little bit yesterday, and the temps are finally cooling off.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

OP, alienskin exposure?


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Always a critic ...


----------



## mzi (Jun 6, 2008)

jpelaston said:


> Even better is that he wasn't tripping.


That's a lucky shot! A lot of effort to go OTB and airing your bike like that. 

I hope that I get some nice pics from tomorrows race here in Sweden. It has been raining for the last couple of days, but it's drying up today and the raceday. Hope it's some mud left. 

For racing, club rides and commuting I'd swap your weather for mine any day.


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

Ruddervoorde: http://www.pixagogo.com/8855294178


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

SRCC Halloween Cyclocross - Stage 1




























Full set: https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157608371326843/


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

SRCC Cyclocross Stage Race - Stage 2





































Full set: https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157608392343906/


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

eyefloater said:


> SRCC Cyclocross Stage Race - Stage 2


Thanks for the pics - I always like checking your galleries, but since we race together there's never any of me


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Are there any shots of you on cyclingphotos.ca, etc.? Occasionally my gf comes out and shoots the 10AM race while I'm out there. If I know what you look like I'll point you out to her.

- Mike

PS. Thanks for your compliment on my photos!


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

Sure, thanks Mike. I'll make sure to introduce myself at the Barrie race if I can find you (behind a camera I guess). I race on the orange Major Jake in St. Catharines CC kit. Here's a preview pic sniped from cyclingphotos.ca:


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm looking to get into CX and live North of Toronto... how's the CX scene? Is there a lot of driving involved? The races and pics look great.. any good places to get cx gear? (particularly cheap frames)?


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

This is a newspaper shot:










link to the source


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

OneGear said:


> I'm looking to get into CX and live North of Toronto... how's the CX scene? Is there a lot of driving involved? The races and pics look great.. any good places to get cx gear? (particularly cheap frames)?


I think the numbers are increasing by about 20% each each for the past few years. Are fields are tiny compared to PDX, etc. but if you're racing in any of the masters categories or the elite mens' category you'll have a few dozen other riders lined up at the start with you. The women's fields are smaller, as is beginner men. That normally has field sizes of 10-20 riders.

There are 5 races this season that you could ride to if you lived in the heart of the city. The other 10 or so you'd have to drive to, and they're anywhere from 45min to 1.5hrs away from downtown.

As for cheap frames, check the classifieds listings on canadiancycling.com and cxontario.com if you're looking for used. If you're looking for new ... get haggling with your local shop this winter once the season is over and they're sitting on "old" stock.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

2008-11-02 @ Barrie Cyclocross:














































Rest o' the bunch: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

eyefloater said:


> I think the numbers are increasing by about 20% each each for the past few years. Are fields are tiny compared to PDX, etc. but if you're racing in any of the masters categories or the elite mens' category you'll have a few dozen other riders lined up at the start with you. The women's fields are smaller, as is beginner men. That normally has field sizes of 10-20 riders.
> 
> There are 5 races this season that you could ride to if you lived in the heart of the city. The other 10 or so you'd have to drive to, and they're anywhere from 45min to 1.5hrs away from downtown.
> 
> As for cheap frames, check the classifieds listings on canadiancycling.com and cxontario.com if you're looking for used. If you're looking for new ... get haggling with your local shop this winter once the season is over and they're sitting on "old" stock.



Thanks, i live in Markham so i'm about 30 mins from most things. I would be in beginner men I assume, are there age groups? You can race as an independent right? It seems all your photos are of teams hah. 

Thanks for the links, I'm going to look into it. Approx. how much is it per race, and are there any other fees involved?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Utah 11/01/08


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

OneGear said:


> Thanks, i live in Markham so i'm about 30 mins from most things. I would be in beginner men I assume, are there age groups? You can race as an independent right? It seems all your photos are of teams hah.
> 
> Thanks for the links, I'm going to look into it. Approx. how much is it per race, and are there any other fees involved?


I'll answer these ones...

You'll start in Beginner Men if you're under 30, or in Master 3 if 30+. There is really only one age division, and multiple ability levels for each.

No problem to race as an independant if you're not with a club.

For fees, each race is usually between $20-30. If you don't have a UCI license or OCA Citizen's permit, you can sometimes get one day permits for $5-10, or you can get a Citizen's permit for $40 I think.


Hopefully we'll see you out at some of the S.Ontario races! There's still a few left this year.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

thats not bad at all. I don't know if I will get the bike built by end of Nov, Dec is a writeoff so I will probably be training for next season, and doing Paris Ancaster again. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cross Crusade*

Before the rains. It's me in Wilsonville. I think my lower back still hurts. Good Fun though.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Toronto Cyclocross - Day 1:





































Full set: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157608773075838/


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Utah 11/01/08


I liked that RMR course quite a bit, especially the gravel.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> I liked that RMR course quite a bit, especially the gravel.


Felt like riding through bottomless pit of golf balls with the occasional broken bottle or chunck of concrete mixed in. By the last race a decent stretch of singletrack had developed.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Utah 11/08/08, mud run-up*

. . .


----------



## coachjon (Feb 6, 2008)

Kisscross Richmond Park

Dash For Cash!


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe the guys bunny hopping or even jumping the barricades. Don't they know you got to be really good for that? I mean Sven Nijs good?


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't forget to check out 
http://ccx.nathanspear.com/
for video of WC cross.


----------



## nspace (Jun 5, 2008)

A few more snaps from Toronto Cyclocross day 1 and 2























































More here and here.


----------



## coachjon (Feb 6, 2008)

that speedvagen with the edge wheels is super SICK!


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

coachjon said:


> that speedvagen with the edge wheels is super SICK!


And so ... _so_ light.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

2008-11-16 @ Willow Beach Cyclocross:




























Full set: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157609220982908/


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

eyefloater said:


> 2008-11-16 @ Willow Beach Cyclocross:


   








Great shots as always eyefloater.


----------



## mcoplea (Feb 25, 2008)

A few from last weekend's race in Payson, AZ...

Full photo dump is at https://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b117/mcoplea/Cyclocross/Payson%2011-08/?start=all


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

coachjon said:


> that speedvagen with the edge wheels is super SICK!


That's Molly Cameron.
http://www.mollycameron.com/


----------



## ewwhite (Sep 4, 2004)

Chicagoland....

Northbrook "Save Ferris" Cyclocross - ChiCrossCup - 11/9/2008
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewwhite/sets/72157608801467484/


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

The Ellis is hot. Wonder Woman, not so mu-oh hell, I'd hit it.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Full set: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157609839448745/


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

sweet pics floater, why all black and white tho?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Most contemporary race kits look significantly less hideous in black and white.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Some transcend colour:










Yes, he broke out the Cippo tights ... just the tights. It was so heinous.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Haha, taste, I guess. I love to see the colour of the mud in the snow, and ugly ass kits... Makes it feel raw. Hahaha

Cipo tights... gold. Where the hell did he get those?


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Colour: http://www.cyclingphotos.ca/gallery/6609525_J3gx7#423652691_DjopW


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

thats awesome, did you race in that? I was going to come spectate but I had to pick up my cx frame


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Ya, that's my bike/legs in the bottom photo ...

Here's the rest of me:










From this set: https://flickr.com/photos/syncros/sets/72157609865283371/


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

The pics of Box and Cliff make me crack up every time. I was too far into tunnel vision mode to notice the hilarity during the race, but I've had more than a few laughs since.

Nice pics as usual Mike. It was good racing with you this season.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Indeedy. I'm still going to head out to the Old Mill and Humber Park ones so maybe I'll see you out there.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

2008-11-30 @ Subway Cyclocross in Toronto. This was our last "official" race of the season:























































Full set is here: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157610545746764/


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

no gloves? that's pro man. what shoes/pedals do you recommend for TO racing? I got a bike.. I was hoping to just run with road shoes but I don't think that's going to fly given your pictures. and my spd-sl's wont work either.. looking for some local expertise here


----------



## nspace (Jun 5, 2008)

I just use my MTB shoes and SPD pedals. You'll definitely want a shoe with some treads for any of the off the bike stuff like barriers and run ups. I like the Shimano spd's because they are pretty damn reliable, but many people tend to like the Crank Brothers Eggbeaters because they shed mud better. Any MTB shoe should do though. A shoe that as the option for toe spikes that can screw into the bottom of the shoe is also a good option for really slick days.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm trying to decide between buyin $20 cleats for EBeaters and borrowing my friends old Eggbeaters, or getting one of the new shimano m520 spds for 40$... it looks like we get a lot of mud, do you think the SPDs clear mud well enough?

I'm looking into shoes but might wait a while, I should rein in the spending since this bike has got me going nutso online shopping. It's not a priority since I won't be racing it til next year someitme.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd say it's a toss-up. I prefer Eggbeaters for mud-shedding but the compromise is a lot of float/pedal slop. Others prefer SPDs because they're the industry standard, reliable, etc. but the compromise is they're not so good in muddy conditions.

Definitely wear shoes that you could run up a muddy hill in. Road shoes/cleats won't cut it. You equipment doesn't have to be good to do well at 'cross, but equipment that doesn't function properly or breaks easily will DEFINITELY hold you back.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with nspace and eyefloater - reliability is key. I'd do whatever works and costs you the least. It won't be long before you're desiring some 4Ti 'beaters or XTR SPDs anyway, so you might as well start out with minimal investment 

That guy in the Verge skinsuit and no gloves _did_ look really pro. I don't recall who he was though, or how he finished.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, the verge kit is sweet. thanks for the ideas. why does pedal selection have to be so hard? I might roll with the SPDs, I have tried egg beaters before and just didn't like the float and feel... I was raised on Shimanos so that might have something to do with it.

How critical would you say mud shedding is in the decision, given that reliability is a non-issue. Ontario is quite mucky during CX months I know.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Just ride Time ATACs ... best of both worlds. They're kings of durabilty and function if you ask me. Just don't ask if they're the lightest option out there.  To answer your question seriously though, the Southern Ontario series is pretty much split in half for dirt crit/slop fest. If you're used to Shimano and they feel "right" I'd just go with them. If you have trouble with clipping in when you're covered in mud, practice that specifically and get good at knocked the mud off your shoes/pedals when you're on the bike.

Guy in the skinsuit is Jay Menard, who finished in the middle of the pack ... 2nd of three or four singlespeeders out on the course for the 1pm race, I believe.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks eyef, i think i'll just roll with SPDs. there's always a workaround... and if it doesn't work out i'll just borrow my buddy's EBs.


----------

